# An Incredibly Long Shot



## MARiderGrl (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey all, this is just a what the heck kinda post. Unlikely to come of anything, but can't hurt. And yes, I know, in the scheme of things not that incredibly important. Except to me.

So I came home today to find the side door of my house kicked in. Thankful that I had taken my dog to "camp" for the day even if she might have scared off the intruder. Nothing of great monetary value taken, but boy do I feel violated. So if any of the LEOs in the Worcester County vicinity happen to pick up a loser for a B&E I figured I'd throw this out there. Yeah, yeah, I know...anything taken is probably long gone. But the one thing that really kicks me in the gut is the jerk(s) took my father's wedding band. It's of extremely little value to anyone else, but priceless to me - it's the only possession that I have of his. Thinner than your "average" gold band, and (embarassingly I can't recall specifically) think it may have had my parent's wedding date engraved which would have been November of 1954. It's the only thing I care about recovering. 

Although the scumbag also broke open the box that holds the ashes of my black lab that was put down back in September... I can only be thankful that they weren't further disturbed once it was discovered that there were no valuables enclosed. I guess only other dog lovers might understand that particular sense of intrusion.

So if anyone happens to see anything that might fit the description of my dad's wedding band then I'd sure appreciate a PM. 

Regards,

Jen

p.s. In case you're on the board, thank you to the Auburn PD officers who responded to my call today - both of you were class acts and I am extremely grateful for your help and warm demeanor. Kudos to my local PD for sure.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Might want to consider a firearm for home defense. 

You cannot legally protect your property with a firearm, however if those assholes comeback when your home alone, etc.

People stealing shit pisses me off. Why don't they get a fucking job! Maybe if these punks weren't assholes and tried to do something with their lives early on they wouldn't have this problem.

We have all had problems in our lives, but did anyone of us decided to become criminals because of them? Parenting makes the difference in the way we act as adults. To make the point short, once they start breaking laws they should be dealt with in the prison system, not the feel good liberal system! Where is Sheriff Joe!


----------



## MARiderGrl (Jan 24, 2009)

I grew up in TX where it is legal to defend your home with a firearm. The old joke of dragging them back onto your lawn comes to mind... Ultimately I can only be grateful that I wasn't here to be at risk nor was my dog as I have nothing with which to defend myself. But dang, it just kind of sucks to have someone invade your privacy and take nothing that is even of any real significance to an outsider but leaves you feeling sick for sentimental reasons. Thanks RG ( and USMCP equally) - I appreciate the words of support.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I will give you the advice I give many other unfortunate people! Check the pawn shops in your area. You can look through and see what they have in their cases and if it is your alot of times they are very helpful. If they seem off just dont even say anything to them and call the local PD.

Its a long shot but if you have the time its worth the long shot for something that means so much to you.


----------



## MARiderGrl (Jan 24, 2009)

Another good tip...I'll have to research local pawn shops but that is a great idea. It is well worth the effort even just knowing that I can do something proactive. Also anxious to get the door repaired. While the break-in today proved to those involved that I have little of monetary value to be had, it's quite creepy to have half your door jamb obliterated. Another benefit and thanks to y'all on the board...a comfort to be able to share my dismay with those of you who deal with this on a regular basis and get your feedback. Thanks for being there and doing what you do. You are appreciated.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Just to maybe make you feel a little better I cant recall ever going to a house where a dog who was allowed to roam the house and bark was ever broken into! 
Maybe help make you a little more comfortable tonight. Good luck!


----------



## MARiderGrl (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey fra444, you (among others) have done much to brighten my spirits tonite when I didn't think it all that possible. Hannah is on patrol with the aforementioned instructions and the thought will make me sleep easier, I think. After all, she may be part lab, but she's also part chow...

I felt a bit foolish even posting this, but regardless of whether I can actually manage to recover the ring, all of the responses have helped me feel better about what has happened. I knew it before, but just reinforcement that y'all are a good crew for sure. Thanks for being out there. Again, this is quite trivial compared to what many encounter, but it just kinda stinks to go in and put in an honest day's work only to get home and run into this kinda garbage.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

> this is quite trivial compared to what many encounter


Absolutely not! Nothing trivial when someone enters your sacred and protected area! No t a problem at all and its not the breed of dog its the bark. Usually the bark turns an intruder away before they even see the breed.
I leave StbbrnMedic and the kids when I go in overnight and I feel good knowing that my dogs both bark like hell when anyone walks down our quiet street!


----------



## MARiderGrl (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the positive feedback - I even thought it was silly to call the Auburn PD (I used the business line, not 911 for sure) until the kind sergeant who took my call said I was doing the right thing and then urged me to vacate the premises since I couldn't say for sure the intruder was gone. Was super glad I made the call after I realized someone was Definitely in my house, upstairs and in my room, and then had taken some trivial things but then a huge sentimental item. 

And you are absolutely right - I feel so much better knowing that I've got a hound-alarm constantly on duty.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

MaRider sorry to hear about the B&E at your place. The comments about the dog alarm is correct. I have 2 labs and they do just what they were hired for. Bark, and bark loud. When a Nitwit has a choice between a house with a dog and one without they will pop the house without. You got to remember most of these A-holes are inherently cowards and will avoid any type of conflict. Also reporting the break to Auburn PD will help recover your possessions. If there are other B&E's in town reporting it will add info and possibly show a pattern. Reporting can only help. Good luck recovering.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. fra4567890 gave the best advice for your dad's ring. Check all the pawn shops in the Worc area. You never know ....... Good Luck. 

You might want to write Deval Patrick a letter. With all the cops he is laying off, he should be able to find you a great security guard for your house.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Ditto on the pawn shops. Try the ones on Chandler St near the Getty gas station, the one around the corner on Main St near Chatham St (One Stop ?) and the Pawn Broker on Park Ave. There's quite a few in Worcester but those are, um, active.. Go in with a copy of the police report and should you recover the ring call WPD.

Good luck, I hate thieves....


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear you were victimized Jen. Hey it may be a long shot, but you should PM sgthoskins and ask of his luck getting a ring back.


----------



## MARiderGrl (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks guys, all the tips and good luck wishes are mucho appreciated. I will be combing the pawn shops this weekend (geez, I never realized how many there are around here...when I lived in Memphis they made themselves obvious with the glaring neon signs that generally were located right next to the liquor stores!). And PM being sent to sgthoskins. I'll take any possibilities I can get. The more I've had to think about it the angrier I get since there was so little monetary gain but a priceless loss to me. And yeah Sniper, gotta wonder just how wide of an impact the loss of LEOs will have on crime statistics...

And y'all are sure right on about dog alarms. If only my 115 lb beloved Jake were still around to help Hannah with guard duty. He was as sweet and timid as they come (though I always figured he'd protect me if it came down to it) but dang that big boy had a bark to match. But definitely not the primary reason I miss my ole pup.


----------

